# Unbekanntes Gerät



## blueman (4. Januar 2008)

*Unbekanntes Gerät*

Hi,

ich habe gestern Vista Ultimate installiert und in den Geräremanager geguckt! Dort ist ein unbekanntes Gerät, dass keine Treiber hat! Die Hardware ID ist 

ACPI\ABT2005
*ABT2005


Was kann das sein und wie kann ich den Treiber installieren? Die Onlinesuche nach Treibern hat nichts gebracht!

Danke


----------



## xrayde (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gerät*



blueman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe gestern Vista Ultimate installiert und in den Geräremanager geguckt! Dort ist ein unbekanntes Gerät, dass keine Treiber hat! Die Hardware ID ist
> 
> ...


Google regelt :


> ...The unknown device is the GURU microprocessor on the ABIT motherboard...



http://www.windowskb.com/Uwe/Forum.aspx/windows-64/1190/Missing-Device-in-x64


----------



## blueman (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gerät*

Hi Xray,

schon mal danke für dein Post. Hast du auch ne Idee, wie ich das beheben kann?

Danke


----------



## xrayde (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gerät*

Du hast das Abit AB9 Pro, nicht wahr?:

http://www2.abit.com.tw/page/de/motherboard/motherboard_detail.php?pMODEL_NAME=AB9+Pro&fMTYPE=LGA775

Dieses hat den µGuru mit On Board, also musst Du die dazugehörige SW jetzt nachinstallieren(oder es sein lassen, ist nichts was wichtig ist):

http://www2.abit.com.tw/page/de/dow...&pTITLE_ON_SCREEN=AB9+Pro&pSOCKET_TYPE=LGA775


----------



## blueman (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Gerät*

Hey Xray!

VIELEN DANK!

Es funktioniert!

Ich habe das AB9Pro  Hast recht 

Danke

Gruß


----------

